# Use of Firearm on Duty



## Fubu1383 (Feb 28, 2003)

Quick question for anyone that could have a possible answer...

I'm 20 years old which discourages me from buying a duty firearm for myself. I know a person who owns a firearm who is not a PO but owns a police issue firearm who uses it rarely and for recreational use only. It is registered in his name....I am qualified with the firearm that he possesses....can I use it on duty, eventhough it is registered to someone other than myself??


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Okay.....

1. At 20 Years of age, you can't actually purchase a handgun (No LTC)

2. Don't you have access to an agency provided/issued sidearm if you 
"qualified" with a specific model?

3. Unless you work for an agency that authorizes/requires you to carry on 
duty, however, does not issue you one, I would NOT use a privately 
owned/maintained firearm. 

This seems to be another one of those "carry under the badge" issues. 
When you are in L.E. and under 21, you must be careful. There was a thread about this recently. Forgot where it is
#-o


----------



## Fubu1383 (Feb 28, 2003)

I qualified through a different department that offered the qualification course. Thanks for the help though...I'll see if I can find any documentation about this somewhere.


----------

